# Built my FIRST Venturi Smoke Generator - check it out!



## zargon (Dec 8, 2012)

This is my Virgin Post... :grilling_smilie: so please don't slam me about all the things I am doing wrong... too hard.  Thumbs Up

My current everyday cooker is my "Small"  Big Green Egg... but I dream about having a really cool "Smoker"  maybe even one day a
walk in Smoke House!!  In the mean time I am working on a few things... and dreaming of perhaps a bigger BGE too.
:th_4th_of_July:

So.. I have been researching smoke generators and such and wanted to get one.. but they seemed soooo ex$pen$ive .. and ultimately I decided to try my hand at building my own.  Once I had figured out how to make the Venturi part I turned toward the chip container / main body of the device.  was going to make a square but all the metal I could find 16 gauge was just 3 flat sheets 6 x 18 inches.  Since it is weldable and I have this handy mig welder... I made a triangle.
     All in all it seems to have turned out OK.
    I did my first test today and here is a link to the Video I posted on Flicker: 



   It does seem to burn well... but I think maybe too well??? - maybe the chamber is too big?
   I'm thinking of making a smaller chip chamber and doing it round instead of square.  
   If anyone has any suggestions or constructive feedback I'd love to get some.
   Specifically regarding the BEST size of chips and chip chamber will be welcome.

My next project will be building a small "Smoke House" :biggrin:
     I'm thinking maybe 24" deep 36" wide and maybe 72" tall.
     making the carcass with 1/2 ply and 2x2 frame and putting galvanized sheet metal on the walls ceiling and floor.
     Also I will outfit it with a hotplate so I can do some warmer smoking too.  
:sausage:
   Thanks.. I look forward to posting lot's more stuff about my smokin' journey.

    Wish me luck 'Ya'll!'

Thanks


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Zargon and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to the SMF!

We are not in the business of slamming anyone on their posts, we like hearing from everyone!

That being said, please stop by the Roll Call section and give us a proper introduction - the regular members go there often and would love to extend a warm welcome.  Also, please update your profile with your location when you get a chance.

Your smoke generator is awesome!  Great job.

Good luck and good smoking,

Bill


----------



## jetman (Dec 18, 2012)

Smoke generator looks great! can you tell us more about how you designed and built it, don't need 3-D blueprints but would be nice to know how it works. I as well as others here are hard core tinkerers and always looking for new ideas how to tease the neighbors with smoky goodness!

JetMan<<<


----------

